# Aging repop clay red tires



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2017)

Got these new tires for damn near free, but they’re kinda bright. Anyone have a method of aging them to look older? Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 16, 2017)

Ride the bike through a few puddles or on a dirt path after a rain.


----------

